#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Instalar ssh no debian

## Não Registrado

Acabei de instalar o debian 5.0.3 e nao consigo de jeito nenhum instalar o openssh. No sources.list ja comentei as entradas de cdrom forçando ele a procurar pelos repositórios na internet.
Ja tentei com apt-get install openssh-server e aparece o seguinte:
Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo árvore de dependências
Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
O pacote openssh-server não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou está disponível somente apartir de outra fonte
E: O pacote openssh-server não tem candidato para instalação.

No repositorio do debian nao tem o ssh??

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## mvianna

Da um update primeiro, "apt-get update" e depois experimenta "apt-get install ssh".

 :Wink: 

Abraços,
Marcelo

----------


## strongarl

tive esse mesmo problema, primeiro limpar o cahe do apt usa esse comando #apt-get clean
depois usar usar esse source list aqui.# nano /etc/apt/sources.list

deb Debian -- Security Information lenny/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src Debian -- Security Information lenny/updates main contrib non-free
deb ftp://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/ lenny main contrib non-free 
deb-src ftp://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/ lenny main contrib non-free 
deb Index of /debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free 
deb Debian Multimedia Packages::Home lenny main
deb-src Debian Multimedia Packages::Home lenny main
deb Index of /debian lenny-backports main contrib non-free
deb Index of /virtualbox/debian/ lenny non-free 
deb Last.FM Apt Repo debian stable 

com os novos arquivos usa os comandos
#apt-get update ou #apt-get -u upgrade

agora #apto-get install ssh

----------


## strongarl

e tem esses tambem

#OFICIAS *DEBIAN* *LENNY
*deb ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
deb-src Index of /debian *lenny* main contrib non-free
deb Index of /debian *lenny* main contrib non-free
deb Index of /debian *lenny* main contrib non-free
deb Index of /debian stable main contrib non-free

#COMENTADOS
#deb Index of /debian stable main contrib non-free
#deb Index of /debian stable main contrib non-free
#deb Index of /debian stable main contrib non-free
#deb Index of /debian/ stable main contrib non-free
#deb Index of /debian stable main contrib non-free
#deb http://ftp.es.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
#deb Index of /debian/ stable main contrib non-free
#deb ftp.osuosl.org :: Oregon State University Open Source Lab stable main contrib non-free

#ESPELHOS DE SEGURANÇA
deb-src Debian -- Security Information lenny/updates main contrib
deb Debian -- Security Information lenny/updates main contrib
deb Debian -- Security Information stable/updates main contrib

#para usar os servidores abaixo basta remover o "#" e atualizar a lista de pacotes

#ESPELHOS MULTIMIDIA
#deb Debian Multimedia Packages::Home *lenny* main
#deb http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org/debian *lenny* main contrib non-free
deb Debian Multimedia Packages::Home *lenny* main
deb-src Debian Multimedia Packages::Home *lenny* main


#COMPIZ-FUZION
deb http://apt-get.if.uff.br lenny-ifuff compiz

#OPERA
deb Index of /opera *lenny* non-free

----------


## Lynx

Ele não falou que este pacote esta referenciado por outro??? ele deve ter dado o nome deste outro pacote.... instale-o..... as vezes o pacote pode ter meio que mudado de nome....

Att
Tiago Iahn

----------


## vjorge

Mestre, 

Caso você não encontre um pacote não livre no mirror oficial do Debian, você pode usar o site: apt-get.org e mandar localizar o(s) pacote(s) que te faltam. É tiro certo... não costuma falhar. ai vc adiciona o repositório que tem o pacote que vc esta procurando no source.list, da um apt-get update e depois apt-get install pacote e ta resolvido o problema.

Grande abraço

Vilson Jorge

----------

